# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Anoftalmie - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*
Anoftalmie is de afwezigheid of onvolledige ontwikkeling van één of beide ogen. Meestal zijn beide ogen aangedaan, maar niet altijd in gelijke mate. Anoftalmie houdt nauw verband met microftalmie, die wordt gekenmerkt door kleine, onderontwikkelde ogen. Anoftalmie en microftalmie (kleine, onderontwikkelde ogen) zijn zeldzame aandoeningen en komen bij ongeveer drie tot zeven op de honderdduizend levendgeborenen voor.

*Oorzaken*
De oorzaak van anoftalmie is niet bekend. De meeste gevallen van anoftalmie doen zich willekeurig voor. Mogelijk spelen bepaalde ziekten tijdens de zwangerschap een rol, zoals virale infecties (bijvoorbeeld rode hond - Rubella) en waterpokken. Ook bepaalde verdovende of stimulerende middelen en het geneesmiddel thalidomide (Softenon) zouden van invloed kunnen zijn op het ontstaan van anoftalmie.

*Effect op het gezichtsvermogen*
Anoftalmie resulteert in een onvolledige ontwikkeling van het oog of de ogen. Daardoor heeft het kind een slecht gezichtsvermogen of is het volledig blind. Sommige kinderen kunnen grote voorwerpen wel zien, vooral in helder licht.
*
Geassocieerde aandoeningen*
Anoftalmie kan gepaard gaan met andere oogproblemen zoals glaucoom (verhoogde druk in het oog) en cataract (lenstroebeling). Sommige kinderen hebben eveneens een gespleten lip of gehemelte. Soms is er bovendien sprake van misvormde ledematen, een waterhoofd of een geestelijke achterstand.

*Behandeling*
Anoftalmie is niet te genezen. De behandeling is gericht op het behoud van het gezichtsvermogen voor zover dit nog aanwezig is.
In een lege oogkas kan een kunstoog geplaatst worden.
Groeiafwijkingen van het gezicht en de lippen zoals een gespleten gehemelte, kunnen chirurgisch worden gecorrigeerd.
Andere oogproblemen zoals cataract en glaucoom kunnen volgens de gebruikelijke methoden worden behandeld.
*
Preventie*
Vanaf de vierde maand van de zwangerschap kan met een echografie anolftamie worden vastgesteld. Omdat anoftalmie zo zelden voorkomt, wordt het meestal niet opgemerkt, tenzij er specifiek naar wordt gezocht. Dit gebeurt bijvoorbeeld als in een gezin al een kind met anoftalmie aanwezig is.

_Bron: www.medicinfo.nl_

----------

